# 3 MB connection, max download @ 350 KB



## DarkTears

I believe i have a  3 MB connection. I'm downloading something from steam and the highest i ever get is 350 KB. That isn't close to 3MB at all. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## G25r8cer

DarkTears said:


> I believe i have a  3 MB connection. I'm downloading something from steam and the highest i ever get is 350 KB. That isn't close to 3MB at all. Anyone care to explain?



The download speed your isp tells you and the download speed you get are measured differently. Go to speedtest.net and test your speed. Post back here with your results.


----------



## DarkTears




----------



## Motoxrdude

Thats because your ISP measures it in _bits_ while everything else gets measured in _bytes_. 1 bit = 8bytes, so 3,000kilabyts / 8 bits = 375 bytes.


----------



## dug987654

Motoxrdude said:


> Thats because your ISP measures it in _bits_ while everything else gets measured in _bytes_. 1 bit = 8bytes, so 3,000kilabyts / 8 bits = 375 bytes.



Just a little add on question.... 

I know about megabits and megabytes, but what are their shorter terms (such as Gb etc).

As a well known broadband company in the UK advertises their speed as SPEECH: "50 megabits", TEXT: "50Mb". 

Now I thought 'Mb' was megabytes, like 'GB', or is 'MB' = megabyte and 'Mb' = megabit...?

You get me...? Doug.


----------



## mjoliat

Little b = bits. Big B = BYTES
bits= 1
bytes= 8 bits
350 KB= 2,800 Kilobits = 2.8 Mb = 2.8 millions bits
Gb= gigabits = billion bits


----------



## DarkTears

Motoxrdude said:


> Thats because your ISP measures it in _bits_ while everything else gets measured in _bytes_. 1 bit = 8bytes, so 3,000kilabyts / 8 bits = 375 bytes.



ok thank you, maybe I should get the next one up, I think the next one they let you buy is a 7 or 8 MB connection.


----------



## dug987654

mjoliat said:


> *Little b = bits. Big B = BYTES*



I see, easy to see how people get confused.

Cheers! Doug.


----------



## chrisalv14

3MB? is that slow?
im on the 20mb broadband service. but soon i will automatically be going onto the 50mb service.


----------



## DarkTears

chrisalv14 said:


> 3MB? is that slow?
> im on the 20mb broadband service. but soon i will automatically be going onto the 50mb service.



must be nice.


----------



## tlarkin

most services are measured in Mbit (mega bit) and it is your total bandwith, not your down stream to one PC.  It is your total bandwidth to your network and there is always packet loss no matter what.  If you add a couple of PCs to your network then you eat more bandwidth.


----------



## Gooberman

That's how companies trick you! lol they avertise it by saying like 3 Mb/s Download speeds!!! and you think it's 3 Megabytes


----------



## DarkTears

Motoxrdude said:


> Thats because your ISP measures it in _bits_ while everything else gets measured in _bytes_. 1 bit = 8bytes, so 3,000kilabyts / 8 bits = 375 bytes.



So I am downloading at what i'm supposed to be downloading at correct?


----------



## Gooberman

Motoxrdude said:


> Thats because your ISP measures it in _bits_ while everything else gets measured in _bytes_. 1 bit = 8bytes, so 3,000kilabyts / 8 bits = 375 bytes.




Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't it 1 byte = 8 bits, not 1 bit = 8 bytes


----------



## MouSe

Gooberman said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't it 1 byte = 8 bits, not 1 bit = 8 bytes



You are correct.


----------



## Motoxrdude

DarkTears said:


> So I am downloading at what i'm supposed to be downloading at correct?


Yeah you are fine.


Gooberman said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't it 1 byte = 8 bits, not 1 bit = 8 bytes



Yeah i got it backwards, my bad.


----------

